# FK Coilover/Bag setup



## Rastagirly (Oct 20, 2008)

I am going to be getting Fk coilovers and eventually adding bags to the mix.
Since I have no idea about bags, I have some questions I was hoping to have answered.
What are the best FK's to use that will be compatible with bags later?
What bags are the best to add to the coilovers? I have heard BagYard many times.
Is there anything else I should know about the setup that is important?
Anymore insight?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FK Coilover/Bag setup (Rastagirly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rastagirly* »_
What bags are the best to add to the coilovers? I have heard BagYard many times.


The ONLY option is universal air suspension Aerosports. Nothing else slides over coilovers. Things like Bagyard and Mason Tech include their own struts so they replace the coilover entirely up front.


----------



## Rastagirly (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: FK Coilover/Bag setup (Retromini)*

What would you suggest is the best option. Coilovers and bags or just bags.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FK Coilover/Bag setup (Rastagirly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rastagirly* »_What would you suggest is the best option. Coilovers and bags or just bags.

It really depends on each person's situation. 
If you don't already have the coilovers, you may just be better off saving up for bags from one of the companies that sells full strut setups.


----------



## Rastagirly (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: FK Coilover/Bag setup (Retromini)*

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. 
I drive my car everyday to work, so I am not sure if that will have an effect on which I should go with. What do you recomment the best bag setup is? Do you know anyone in Oregon that can install them and run through the use with me?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FK Coilover/Bag setup (Rastagirly)*

santi does travel installs


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FK Coilover/Bag setup (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_santi does travel installs

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif He's also got a bunch of experience installing all sorts of setups whether it's air struts or fks+bags.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

go bagyards first. you wont regret it
also doesn shawn w do installs out there? or 1 of travy's buddies? I forget which one lives in Oregon but they will install for some cash and beer from what i hear


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

hey man i have universal over streetlines its a nice ride dont mind it one bit......if you were interested i would sell you the front bags and maybe the fk's too but im not sure bout that ....cause you would have you whole front bag setup right there....im switching to mason techs because i dont have enough for super nice wheels so the bag cant spin down that far at all with my stock setup lol


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (mmm222)*

Santi Checking in!!! 
Bag over coils are for people that want to save money.. BUT overall price once you sell the coils, and get a strut/bag setup like MAsonTech or Easystreet its only like $300 more... 
Here is 1 of the few thigns that bag over coils have problems with that a strut bag setup doesnt.. 
1. Higher PSI for drive height = a stiffer ride, still better than just coils though. bag over coils drive height is usually @ around 55-85psi depending on the car. For a strut/bag setup is around 30-40psi. 
2. Wheels play a huge part on bag over coil setup, unlike a strut bag setup doesnt matter. The bag has to always sit above the tire due to overall diameter. 



_Modified by Santi at 6:36 PM 9-19-2009_


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

buy masontech's new front struts. dont even bother with the coils.


----------

